# CALLING Snowolf Critique



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

well dont quote me on it but that looked perfect. and a good way to get used to ollieing and spinning is go slow and turn 90 with your board on the ground then pop and finish the rotation for the 180.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

There could probably be more flexion and extension of the knees to make your carving better. Right now it seems like you are keeping the knees bent but they are a bit too stiff. I think you could also consider creating higher angles between your board and snow by really flexing those knees and ankles. I may be wrong but I also think that it would be even easier to carve if you used your hips to initiate the turns, there is something bugging me about your back hand which seems to be always hanging at the right side of your body.

In any case the carve still looked really good.


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

Littlebigdreams said:


> There could probably be more flexion and extension of the knees to make your carving better. Right now it seems like you are keeping the knees bent but they are a bit too stiff. I think you could also consider creating higher angles between your board and snow by really flexing those knees and ankles. I may be wrong but I also think that it would be even easier to carve if you used your hips to initiate the turns, there is something bugging me about your back hand which seems to be always hanging at the right side of your body.
> 
> In any case the carve still looked really good.


Totally, I have a really hard time on heel side carves. I suppose on the toe side, it feels like i'm flexing more, but as evidenced by the video, I am only barely flexed...


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

You need more angle on the board to get the edge to dig in and stop skidding.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/11455-carving-technique-casi-vs-aasi-vs.html

Tons of info on carving technique in this thread.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

When you were close to the camera, you weren't carving. Looked like you dug in and got a nice toe side carve after you passed the cam. Work on angulation. Hump and Dump. Really bend those knees and thrust your pelvis forward on toe side. Toward the end of the toe side carve start to load the tail and then quickly pull your legs up and get into dump position (like you're dropping one). Try not to lean your torso forward toward your toes while on the heelside carve. It won't matter so much on the terrain you were riding but on steeper stuff you'll get chatter and you're edge will break free. You want your spine stacked opposing the G-Force. As far the loading the tail part. Image the board is a dollar bill and you're feeding it into a machine. You start our the carve with your weight forward and slowly feed the board forward till your weight is back, then quickly move it forward again while changing edges and repeat. You want to get your edge as high possible as quickly as possible. Both feet at the same time. (Often with a forward stance you'll actually be initiating from the rear foot. I ride +30 +15). 

Was that Jay Peak?


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

cifex said:


> When you were close to the camera, you weren't carving. Looked like you dug in and got a nice toe side carve after you passed the cam. .


Yes, I see only one carved turn too. :dunno: 
P.S. Slope is awesome for carving.


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

cifex said:


> When you were close to the camera, you weren't carving. Looked like you dug in and got a nice toe side carve after you passed the cam. Work on angulation. Hump and Dump. Really bend those knees and thrust your pelvis forward on toe side. Toward the end of the toe side carve start to load the tail and then quickly pull your legs up and get into dump position (like you're dropping one). Try not to lean your torso forward toward your toes while on the heelside carve. It won't matter so much on the terrain you were riding but on steeper stuff you'll get chatter and you're edge will break free. You want your spine stacked opposing the G-Force. As far the loading the tail part. Image the board is a dollar bill and you're feeding it into a machine. You start our the carve with your weight forward and slowly feed the board forward till your weight is back, then quickly move it forward again while changing edges and repeat. You want to get your edge as high possible as quickly as possible. Both feet at the same time. (Often with a forward stance you'll actually be initiating from the rear foot. I ride +30 +15).
> 
> Was that Jay Peak?


Thanks for the feedback...I really have a hard time placing my weight on the heelside and never really carve there. When feed the weight forward and making the board go flat for a split second, it feels grabby on the groomers...is this normal?

This was at Killington this past weekend


----------



## Ratsch-Bumm (Dec 24, 2010)

pmoa said:


> Thanks for the feedback...I really have a hard time placing my weight on the heelside and never really carve there. When feed the weight forward and making the board go flat for a split second, it feels grabby on the groomers...is this normal?


It is absolutely normal for beginning. If you want to avoid this, slightly 'jump' with your weighted rear leg when you change edges and then feed your weight forward. Properly weighted tail of a board gives you an additional push.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

pmoa said:


> Thanks for the feedback...I really have a hard time placing my weight on the heelside and never really carve there. When feed the weight forward and making the board go flat for a split second, it feels grabby on the groomers...is this normal?
> 
> This was at Killington this past weekend


Very normal. Most people have trouble with toeside when they first start riding but when they are first learning to carve toeside takes over as the favored edge. 

Yes it's normal for it to feel grabby. What you have to get comfortable with is that if you carve the entire toeside turn, your board will have no side-slip. That means that you can be as aggressive as you want changing to the other edge with catching an edge. You can even pull against the snow as you retract your legs to rock the board into a high edge angle. 

Can't stress enough how important the speed of the change is. You have less than a second to set your edge and after that it's very hard to raise your edge further.


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

> Biggest thing I notice is stiff legs. You are riding in a good stance with the legs bent, but you are very static. Start using a lot more extending and retracting of the legs in your turns to get closer and closer to a true cross under turn where the board is farther away from you at the apex of the turn requiring extension and closer to you as it passes under you at edge change requiring flexion.


In this case, should I feel more like im straightening my legs as I get to the apex of the turn?



> Keep the upper body erect and vertical over your board so that as you turn your head to look forward over the nose, you see the world level. Do this by riding with more ankle, knee and hip flexion while *arching the back a little to stay upright*.


Maybe, playing hockey all those years, have me hunched over with the weight over the balls of my feet is bad? what i take away from this is, I should stand up straighter?

Thank you so much for those detailed ideas snowolf...I have been working hard just to ride harder terrain to push myself. I am on day 14, starting my count from the end of last season. Then i took a step back and wanted to get better riding regular before moving to switch and learning all over again. I notice that even on some steeper blue runs I whip my tail around to bleed speed. I am falling all over the place trying to learn and eventually getting into straight airs...


----------

